# حصريا 2009 : شريط ( شفيع المتعبين) لـ أنطون ابراهيم عياد



## jjakya (21 أغسطس 2009)

*حصريا 2009 : شريط ( شفيع المتعبين) لـ أنطون ابراهيم عياد*
 ، *بجودة 128kbps (اكثر من سيرفر)​**اشترك في التمجيد المعلم ابراهيم عياد

† بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †

آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن


حصريـــــــــــــا​*



*شريط شفيع المتعبين


لـــــ المعلم ابراهيم عياد*


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*لحقتك قبل ما يجى استاذ حاتم 
ممنوع وضع الشرايط الجديدة هنا 
*​


----------



## hmsg2000 (21 أغسطس 2009)

*أنا جيت
شكرا يا oesi_no
*


----------



## george magdy r (23 أغسطس 2009)

شريط جميييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mouradshokry (25 أغسطس 2009)

جميييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elking444 (26 أغسطس 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Eng-Marco (26 أغسطس 2009)

الشريط حلو أوي ارجوكم بلاش حد يرفعوا ع النت لغاية ما ياخد حقه في السوق

عشان دايما نلاقي جديد في الترانيم بتاعتنا


----------



## هانى زكريا (27 أغسطس 2009)

llllllllllllllll


----------



## ريمون سعيد فهمي (29 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## avatakla_1 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*شريط شفيع المتعبين بصوت المعلم / إبراهيم عياد والشماس / أنطون إبراهيم عياد*

*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
اله واحد
امين


أحدث ألبوم للقديس سمعان الأخميمي



بصوت المعلم / إبراهيم عياد والشماس / أنطون إبراهيم عياد
* 






البوم شفيع المتعبين

كلمات / رمزي بشارة

الحان / سامح عبيد - حاتم منير

توزيع / حاتم منير

للتحميل 

تم الحذف 
oesi_no​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع المتعبين بصوت المعلم / إبراهيم عياد والشماس / أنطون إبراهيم عياد*




شكرا ليك على الشريط ولاكن يجب وضع لينكات الشريط فقط 
وليس لينك لموقع اخر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mena601 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع المتعبين بصوت المعلم / إبراهيم عياد والشماس / أنطون إبراهيم عياد*

شكرا ليك على الشريط وربنا يباركك


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع المتعبين بصوت المعلم / إبراهيم عياد والشماس / أنطون إبراهيم عياد*

*شكرا ليكم على الشريط 
بس تم حذفه قبل كدة مرات ومرات 
لعدم موافقة المنتج حاتم منير على وضعه على النت 
يحذف اللينكات ويغلق 
*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*حصــرى2009 وصل وبقا عندنا هنا.شريط(شفيع المتعبين)لـ انطون ابراهيم عيـادCdQ 128 Kbp*

*+†+ بـــــســــم الثــــــــالــــوث القــــــدوس +†+*

حصـــــــــرى2009 وصل وبقــــا عندنـــا هنــــــا
 شريط (شـــفــــيع المتعـــــبين) لـ انطـــــون ابراهيم عيــــاد
* ويــبــقـــا  لـــنـــا **الســـــبــــــق*











 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3

ودى الطبعه التانيه والاخيره غير الاولي خالص
 ودى بعض الاضافات
 1- الآت لايف ( قانون وعود وناي)
  2- كورال وهارمونى
      3- تم إعادة بعض مقاطع من الترنيم للمعلم إبراهيم والشماس أنطون 
 وده كله عشان الألبوم يكون بأعلي مستوي من الجوده 

 ودى ترانيـــــــــــــــم الالبــــــــــــوم





 1- أكسيوس يا أبونا سمعـــــان
  2- شفيــــــــــــع المتــعـــبيــن
 3- يا طوباوي يا أبونا سمعان
  4- بحــــــــــر التـــــــــجارب
  5- مع شــــــــري بتســـــاهل
  6- يا ضلمـــــــــه مـــــــــالك
  7- إك إزمــــــــــــــــــــارؤت
 8- أو كيـــــــــــــــــريـــــوس
  9- شيــــــــــــــــري ني ماريا
  10- إبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤرو
  11- أبونــــا سمعـان ياصلاه
  12- خيــــــــــــــــــــن إفران
  13 - ياملاك هذا اليــــــــــوم

 *



*
 Track_1
 يــا ضــــــلـمــه مـــــــالــــك
http://www.mediafire.com/?oryjxyltnzi
oR
http://rapidshare.com/files/26970668...Y_BeBo0o0o.rar
 




* لتحمـــيل الشريــــط كــــامــــل *





 مش هقولك بقا كعاده روح هات السى دى 
 هقولـــلك مفـــاجاه جامده جدن
 ايون مفاجاه جامده جدن وهـــــــــــى
 ركززززززززز معاياااااااااااااا
 ان السى دى هو اللى هيركب ويجيلك لحــد عنــدك
  هههههههههههههههههههه متضحكش
 ايون زى مابقولك يعنى انتا هتطلب السى دى
 وخلال 2 ايـــام بالكتير يكون عندك السى دى باذن يسوع
 وبكده ولا تتعب نفسك ولا اى حاجه خالص
 ومتخفش التوصيل مجانا ايييون  مجانا
 بس داخل القاهره والجيزه فقط
 والسعـــــــــــر مفاجـــاه





ولطلب الكميــــات/او التوصيل وانتا فى مكانـــــــك
 اتصــــــــل على الـــرقم ده
 واطلب نسختـــك

0125262369



 +*†*+
  اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
  +*†*+

  +*†*+BeBo0o0o0o0o+*†*+ 



  يـــــــارب تنـــــــالوا كل بـــركه وخيــــــر من هــــذا العمــــــل 
  +++امـــــــــــــين+++
  ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو
على هذه الفكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــره
وتقريبا كده يكون احسن منحرق تعب ناس تعبوا عشان يوصلوا
 الحاجه للصوره دى وتعجبكوا وتنالوا منها كل بركه وخير
 ولا ايه رايــــكــوا ؟؟؟


 




 "إن كان قد اعجبك موضوعي ... ضع رداً كــتقييماً لمجهودي"​


----------



## ShIc0o0o0 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: حصــرى2009 وصل وبقا عندنا هنا.شريط(شفيع المتعبين)لـ انطون ابراهيم عيـادCdQ 128 Kbp*

برنسس


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: حصــرى2009 وصل وبقا عندنا هنا.شريط(شفيع المتعبين)لـ انطون ابراهيم عيـادCdQ 128 Kbp*

شكرا للمجهود الرائع الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: حصــرى2009 وصل وبقا عندنا هنا.شريط(شفيع المتعبين)لـ انطون ابراهيم عيـادCdQ 128 Kbp*

ميررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

